# Advice for Buying PSU and UPS



## Saptarshi5683 (Mar 21, 2015)

One of my friends is going to build a PC in a few days and we were discussing about the parts. The budget is of Rs 40000 (approx). We have came to a decision and the chosen parts are as below - 

Processor - Intel Core i3 4150
Motherboard - Asus B85M-G
RAM - Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4x2
HDD - WD Cavier Blue 500GB
Monitor - Dell E2014H
Graphics Card - MSI GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Twin Frozr
PSU - Antec VP450P 450W
Optical Drive - LG GH24NSC0
Cabinet - Anything good under 1000 ?

My questions are -

1) Is the PSU good enough or I should go with one of higher Wattage.

2) Please recommend a few UPS for the above configuration as I am not familier with the specificatioms of UPS and which should be used.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 21, 2015)

the psu is fine for that config. price difference between 500gb and 1tb is hdd is merely rs 500 or even lower. so get 1 tb wd blue.
you cant get a good cabinet under 1000. spend little more and get deepcool tesseract/betfenix merc alpha.
for ups, consider apc 800va.
for the monitor, i would recommend dell s2240l although it costs 8k+. it is a very good investment.


----------

